# Queda resultón



## fernandodanielbruno

Bona vesprada. Com diríeu "resultón" en català en aquesta frase: "es sencillo de hacer y queda resultón"?

Gràcies!


----------



## Doraemon-

Atractiu, amb encant, graciós...


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

Hmm, jo vull una paraula més _resultona_...


----------



## Doraemon-

Quina diferència veus? És una forma col·loquial d'interessant, atractiu, agradable... en castellà (i molt argentina, en particular). Però diria que tampoc no existeix en anglès cap expressió col·loquial equivalent del tot, i si n'hi ha en català no hi caic.


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

En anglés no l'estic buscant. M'ha dit una companya de feina que "lluidor" seria una bona traducció. Com la veieu?


----------



## Xiscomx

Pel meu barri empram_ esser resultadís _o_ resultar resultadís _(però no l'he trobat enlloc) o_ donar resultat_, també deim_ fer guapo, quedar guapo, fer planta, esser plantós, anar bé, caure bé:_

_És bo de fer i és resultadís.
Són bons de fer i resultan resultadisos._

_És bo de fer i dóna resultat._

_És bo de fer i fa guapo.
És bo de fer i queda guapo._

_És bo de fer i fa planta.
És bo de fer i és plantós._

_És bo de fer i hi va bé.
És bo de fer i cau bé.

_


----------



## Penyafort

El que a mi em sona més natural és:

*És fàcil de fer i el resultat fa força patxoca.
És fàcil de fer i un cop acabat fa força patxoca.*​
Si _patxoca _us sembla molt "principatí", sempre es pot substituir per _goig_.


----------



## Doraemon-

"Resultadís" em sembla una traducció lliure de "resultón". A mí no em sona però igual a les illes és comú, no ho sé. El diccionari (els que he mirat) no l'accepta, que no vol dir que no s'utilitzi.
"Fer goig" sí, perfecte (com anar-hi bé, fer planta, quedar guapo...), i "fer patxoca" mira, aquesta no la coneixia, i sí està al diccionari


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

Doncs "patxoca" no em sembla malament. Crec que no l'escoltada mai en la meua vida (als diccionaris no diuen on s'utilitza més), però em sembla prou equivalent, la veritat. Moltes gràcies


----------



## RIU

Si ho cols molt coloquial:

_Fàcil de fer i cola i tot._


----------

